# NANJING | Jiangbei New Financial Center Phase I | 320m | 1050ft | 63 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

进度喜人，航拍南京江北三座超大工程_腾讯新闻


近些年南京江北的在建工程数不胜数，尤其是核心区，不少大型工程都已经初具规模，曾经一片荒芜的地方，在不经意间已经悄悄改变。而其中备受瞩目的要数商务区内的500米高楼、新金融中心以及地下空间这三座超大工……




new.qq.com









320米！核心区两大超级地标规划公示！效果图震撼-南京365淘房


今天，江北核心区迎来两大重磅设计规划出炉，搁置十年之久的启迪冰雪科技城起死回生；江北新金融中心一期项目 A 地块设计规划公示，320米超级地标酷炫效果图曝光，下面就和大家一起分享一下。



news.nj.house365.com









【300米级】江北新金融中心一期|320米|300米|150米| 桩基施工 - 南京建设纪实 - 高楼迷摩天族


【300米级】江北新金融中心一期|320米|300米|150米| 桩基施工 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

the facade looks fantastic in the renderings, hopefully it will look as great in execution.


----------



## Wayden21 (Nov 1, 2014)

it's chinese, of course it won't.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Wayden21 said:


> it's chinese, of course it won't.


I recommend you check out some of the Chinese buildings that are under construction or completed in the last few years.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

nice to see several new supertalls for this area.


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

新闻资讯_郑州佰思砼工程技术有限公司


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

南京江北新金融中心一期 | PCPA建筑师事务所 - 景观网


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks God, it will have helipad


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Started!








320米新“地标”，开工！







mp.weixin.qq.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 海的味道


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-26 by HLiu187


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

What’s the building with the core rising on the far right?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

What’s the building with the core rising on the far right?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

many empty plots, I hope it will be a new cbd


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Well, it kinda is a new CBD


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

source


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@little universe, @KillerZavatar, @zwamborn, is it possible to compare this huge boost in this area like Pudong in shanghai?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

that remains to be seen.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Come check out my Sketchup model of this lovely tower!





Jiangbei New Financial Center Phase I | 3D Warehouse


The Jiangbei New Financial Center Phase I is a 320 m / 1,050 ft tall skyscraper under construction in Nanjing, China. Construction on the 63 floor tower began in 2021




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kanye, @zwamborn, @Munwon, please, updates


----------

